# Help!!  Raw mushrooms



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2019)

I am making  a lot of salads lately and today I bought some raw mushrooms.  I was going (after washing) to cut up a couple for my salad, but when I went to the internet I found two theories to muddle through.  Some say use 'em raw others say to cook them before use.  Any help appreciated...


----------



## terry123 (Apr 18, 2019)

Use them raw for salads.  Also we were always taught to not wash them but to pat them with a damp paper towel to clean them.  Of course that cooking class was years ago but I still do my mushrooms that way.  I like to saute them with a steak but use them raw in salads.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Use them raw for salads. Also we were always taught to not wash them but to pat them with a damp paper towel to clean them. Of course that cooking class was years ago but I still do my mushrooms that way. I like to saute them with a steak but use them raw in salads.


Thanks Terry...


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2019)

I  wash  them before  I  do  anything  else  with them. I don't want  all that  dirt  in my mouth.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 18, 2019)

I eat them raw all the time. Sometimes in a salad but more often I use them and other veggies as a substitute for crackers or chips because Im keeping my carbohydrate intake low. 

I don’t wash them either. Just wipe them with a paper towel.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 18, 2019)

Raw is fine.   When I see all the "stuff" on mushrooms, I have to wash them thoroughly.  I think the "don't wash" caution has been debunked as hooey.   I wash ALL vegetables, especially the ones to be eaten raw.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2019)

I just wipe them off and slice them raw for salads.

An 8oz box of mushrooms can go a long way for one person, use a few raw in salads, slice and cook a few in butter for scrambled eggs or an omelet, stuff a few with cheese, sausage or ground beef and bake them, add a few to pasta sauce, etc...

Just mix it up enough to use them all and not get bored with them before next weeks grocery order.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 18, 2019)

When I buy fresh mushrooms and it appears we won't use them all before they go bad, I clean them and slice them.   Then lay them out on a baking sheet and freeze individually.   Once frozen, place them into a zip-lock freezer bag and store in the freezer.   Then you have mushrooms ready to use in omelets, pizza, etc.   They do get a bit limp after defrosting, so they aren't good raw after being frozen.


----------



## win231 (Apr 18, 2019)

I only like mushrooms cooked.  The texture & taste is much better.  Several doctors & nutritionists said there are compounds in mushrooms that kill cancer cells & they are much more effective when cooked.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 18, 2019)

I like mushrooms anyway they are served. I do wash them. It I want to keep them for a couple of days,after washing, I let them dry a bit on the counter then wrap them in a couple of paper towels and put them in the refrigerator.Never in a plastic bag or plastic wrap.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2019)

I use raw mushrooms with salads too, either the white button mushrooms or the baby Portobello mushrooms.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2019)

I put raw mushrooms in salads, they are really good for you.  I wipe them off too like Aunt Bea.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2019)

It's interesting that we get different advice. I eat a lot of mushrooms because I don't eat meat, and mushrooms make a good substitute. I always wash them and cook them, don't like the taste of them raw. Today I shall be having some, fried with onions and served with yorkshire pudding and gravy. Makes a very tasty combination.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 19, 2019)

If I’m only eating a few on a salad raw, I sometimes peel them...mushroom caps peel easily.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 19, 2019)

I remember,a number of years ago,when "they" started saying that they shouldn`t be eaten raw. We frequently put them on salads,but stopped when we read that. Just never got back into eating them that way. Except at salad bars-I always put mushrooms on my salad lol. So I`m thinking that if every salad bar everywhere serves raw mushrooms,they must be OK to eat raw!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2019)

I always think of that old saying, "I feel like a mushroom; kept in the dark and fed bullsh*t."   :laugh:


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 24, 2019)

Batter deep fried mushrooms.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 24, 2019)

I use both raw & cook them. I wash just before use & trim any spots I don't like. Like Ronnie I use them sliced to "dip" with.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 24, 2019)

Always wash them off, before use, unless you trust that anyone who handled them, before you, was as clean-handed as you're comfortable with. Only eat them raw when they're firm and smell earthy. Once they get a little slippery to the touch, and have a curious odor, cook them up, before eating.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 24, 2019)

I like them sliced, fried with onions with some chopped walnuts and thrown over brown rice and sprinkled with grated parmesan.  I also like them raw and sliced and added to lettuce like spring greens or romaine and a lot of different ingredients.  Another way is to slice them and fry them with some chopped kale.  I always wash them just before use and drop unto a clean towel and just pat them dry and then slice or chop.


----------

